

News and Ads to Debut on Snapchat - ASquare
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/snapchat-discussing-new-content-service-with-advertisers-and-media-firms-1408486739-lMyQjAxMTA0MDEwOTExNDkyWj

======
petercooper
Except it's already happening quite a bit, the news part at least:
[http://www.niemanlab.org/2014/08/how-a-norwegian-public-
radi...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2014/08/how-a-norwegian-public-radio-
station-is-using-snapchat-to-connect-young-listeners-with-news/)

There are some parallels with Twitter here. See what users and companies on
your service are doing, then find a way to formalize it as a feature.

